# Evolução Climática na Serra da Estrela



## AnDré (12 Abr 2008 às 02:34)

Mais uma vez, e por uma questão de organização, resolvi trazer para este novo tópico, alguns posts desta tarde que foram escritos no tópico do seguimento, e que acho importante o seu destaque. Além disso, penso que no fórum ainda não havia nenhum tópico relacionado com a climatologia na Serra da Estrela.



AnDré disse:


> Alguém sabe se há registos de neve na Serra da Estrela durante os meses de Julho e Agosto?
> Na terra dos meus pais, a 1000m de altitude, já se viram farrapos de neve em inicios de Junho. Talvez também já tenha nevado aos 2000m em pleno verão.





TiagoFCR disse:


> E bem possivel que ja tenha acontecido. Os meus avós falam de ja ter nevado em maio onde eu moro, cerca de 500 m de altitude! Quem sabe não possa ter acontecido ha umas dezenas de anos naqules Verões frios que se nao me engano ocorreram pela decada de 70





CidadeNeve disse:


> Caro André:
> Dos registos verbais de que tenho conhecimento posso te dizer que até à década de oitenta, era frequente a neve no planalto (a parte mais alta da estrela) nunca derreter, permanecendo de uns anos para os outros. Isso era possível porque a neve durante o inverno era muitissimo mais abundante, os dias de temperaturas baixas eram mais, fazendo com que a neve, à semelhana do que agora acontece a partir de maio, se aguentasse nos meses de julho e agosto. Sim, digo julho e agosto, porque era mais ou menos frequente, até meados de junho nevar. Posso te dizer que há cerca de 5 anos caiu um nevão de madrugada que fechou o circulo da torre, no início de junho. Quanto à tua pergunta em concreto, há de facto registos de neve (nevões creio que não) em julho e em inícios ou meados de setembro. registos verbais, como é óbvio, não tenho acesso a dados objectivos.
> Das razões principais que justificam isso não acontecer hoje em dia, posso te dizer que para além do aquecimento global e de algumas alterações macroclimáticas (não sei, não percebo muito disso), importam também as alterações microclimáticas decorrentes de menor precipitação e desaparecimento muito intenso das manchas florestais (este é o principal motivo, creio) nesta zona em concreto. E quanto menos neva, menos nevará, dado que o ecossistema da estrela depende da neve para se manter e desse mesmo ecossistema depende a quantidade de neve que cai.
> 
> ...





psm disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> Venho responder por 2 meses agosto e setembro nesse meses com uma garantia de 99.9% que não houve neve desde que há registros.
> 
> ...





Em relação ao que foi dito por *CidadeNeve*, posso referir que também a minha professora da primária, (isto há 15 anos atrás), dizia que haviam lugares abrigados no planalto da Serra da Estrela, onde a neve se conseguia manter nos meses de verão. Ora, qual a razão para não se manter agora? Não creio que isso se deva apenas ao facto destes últimos anos termos tido temperaturas algumas décimas mais elevadas, relativamente aos anos de 1961.1990. Haverá mesmo alterações microclimáticas na serra?

Um amigo meu da localidade de Cabeça, bem perto de Loriga, comentou comigo que desde que a barragem da Aguieira encheu, a neve tem sido cada vez menos na serra. De facto a data da inauguração da barragem, corresponde mais ou menos ao inicio do reduzir dos nevões na Serra. Mas será que o microclima mais húmido e quente (no inverno), criado por essa barragem será suficiente para alterar assim tanto os padrões de neve na serra?
Mais quentes ou mais frios, penso que todos estamos de acordo que não cai agora um terço da neve que caía há 30-40 anos atrás. No entanto, não há significas alterações nos parametros da precipitação média, nem na temperatura média, que levem a tal redução de neve. Digo eu...

*CidadeNeve* referiu também o desaparecimento das manchas florestais, como causa forte para haver agora menos neve. Será que alguém me pode explicar esta relação?

De facto os incêndios no parque natural são cada vez mais uma constante. Bem me lembro do grande incêncio em 2005, quando a serra ardeu de Cabeça a Piódão


----------



## Zé Carapau (14 Ago 2014 às 00:44)

Encontrei este link, onde está uma foto de Julho de 2014, com neve na Serra da Estrela
https://www.google.pt/search?q=serr...F2014%2F07%2Fneves-eternas-tugas.html;704;960


----------



## Zé Carapau (14 Ago 2014 às 00:50)

e este link também

http://www.tripadvisor.es/LocationP...Estrela_Guarda_District_Central_Portugal.html


----------



## Paulo H (14 Ago 2014 às 02:26)

Na minha opinião, o factor essencial para a permanência de neve até o fim de julho na serra, é basicamente ter caído metros de neve durante o inverno. Este ano, foi bem visível a presença de "geleiras" até praticamente julho. 

As geleiras são camadas espessas de gelo (neve acumulada) que sobrevivem em locais abrigados/sombrios, mesmo com temperaturas nos 20C, mantêm o mesmo aspecto, pois a água derretida passa por baixo, moldando como que arcos ou pontes. 

Há muito tempo que tal não acontecia e até houve queda de neve, embora pouca, julgo que no princípio de junho acima dos 1400m.


----------

